# Healthy Home-Made Frozen Fruit Pops



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 18, 2005)

I made these three nights ago and they came out very good.  So, I have to share the recipe.  I have an egg-shaped mold with 8 "eggs" in it.  We always use it to make multi-colored Knox-Blocks, egg-shaped of course.  I thought it might work for the fruitsicles.  It did.  I used bamboo skewers in place of the pospsicle sticks and inserted them through the pour hole.  I just ran hot tap water over the mold the next day, after freezing them treats overnight.  It worked like a dream.  

I can see a thousand variations on this.  Think Pina Collada, Strawberry/Banana, Pineapple/Cherry, Banana/chocolate puding, etc.  Enjoy.

Place in a blender - 10 oz. apricot nectar
1 large, ripe banana
2 apples, cored and with stems removed
12 oz. crushed pineapple (drained and rinsed)
1/4 cup Splenda


Blend until smooth.  You now have a fruit smoothy.  Pour into suitable freezer molds and place popsicle stick into the smoothy.  Freeze overnight.  All I can say is Yum!

Make these over the next couple of days and unmold, stick in the freezer, and save for a thanksgiving treat for the kids, the grandparents, the adults.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks goodweed, this looks good. i have been making orange juice pops for my son, but they're boring, even when i add some fresh orange pulp.

i don't want to use an artificial sweetener for my little guy, so what do you think i should use? a simple syrup, or corn syrup? 

what other freezie pop combos have you, and everyone else tried?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2005)

Bucky,
both my grandsons love pops and I try to not give too much sugar per day, so during the summer I tried different things and both boys love the Welshs grape juice and any type of apple juice..I freeze them and they just love them. Will ask for them over store bought every time...
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks goodweed, this looks good. i have been making orange juice pops for my son, but they're boring, even when i add some fresh orange pulp.
> 
> i don't want to use an artificial sweetener for my little guy, so what do you think i should use? a simple syrup, or corn syrup?
> 
> what other freezie pop combos have you, and everyone else tried?



Bucky;  If you use fresh, sweet fruit, and keep the tartness intact (think fresh strawberries or raspberries), your little guy won't need any sweetener added.  Do you put sugar on your apples, on your pears, or on your bananas?  

Use fresh, unsweetened fruit juice for the liquid, and ripe, sweet fruits and you won't have to add a thing.  Besides, he will grow to love the natural flavors of food rather than the artificially sweet garbage sold in the stores.  Plus, he'll get the full nutrition of the whole fruit, the skins (no, don't put the banana skins in the blender), the fiber and protiens, the minerals and  vitamins, the isoflavones, etc.

Another nutritional boost for this concoction is to add a brick of silken tofu to the mix.  Now talk about a nutritional heavyweight.  You have just entered Jack LaLane status.  Haven't tried freezing this smoothie yet, but I will.

Your son will thank you.  His mother will thank you.  Your dog will thank you.  The noisy woman down the street will thank you...

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2005)

this sounds like a fantastic way to get more fruits into my son's diet. thank you goodweed !


----------



## buckytom (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks kadesma, and thanks again goodweed.

i love the idea of tofu, gonna have to try it.

i agree about getting my boy used to natural flavors, but i noticed your recipe called for 1/4 cup of splenda. 
the reason i asked about what sweetener to use instead of splenda is this: http://www.womentowomen.com/dietandnutrition/splenda.asp

the noisy woman warned me about it...


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 5, 2005)

*Diet popsicles*

Right now I am eating a lot of diet popsicles. These recipes sound VERY good though. I can't wait to try them. Reason I am eating popsicles is to cool me off. One of the medicines I have to take is steroids. I have a tumor that is being removed on the 15th that is attached to my pituitary gland. It has also attached to several nerve endings of my thyroid gland, which is why they are giving me steroids. The steroids though are giving me terrible hot flashes. Like being in menapause. All day and night I get intensly hot, then got very cold.

So the popsicles help me through them, but like I said, these sound really good. What can I use to hold the mixture... with the popsicle stick....?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks kadesma, and thanks again goodweed.
> 
> i love the idea of tofu, gonna have to try it.
> 
> ...


 
Great article.  I agree with everything said in it.  That being the case, stay away from corn syrup as I have recently read that it enters the blood-stream faster than even sucrose, and requires no insulin to be absorbed by cells.  I would stick with more natural complex sugars such as honey and maple syrup or maple sugar (not maple flavored sugar, but the real thing).  After that, I would use the sugar alcohols.  I have used them and they are truly effective at sweetening foods and adding the same texture as does sugar to foods.  But use sugar alcohols sparingly as they do have a pronounced laxative effect.  But then again, that sure does help you learn to moderate your sweet intakes.  Used in moderation, I have had no digestive irritation using sugar alcohols.  Many are available on the internet, and through health food stores.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 9, 2005)

Mom use to make frozen juice "pops" for sis and me all the time when we were kids - and all she ever used was just plain juice - no added sugar, corn syrup, corn starch, tofu or anything. The only thing "exotic" was the Tupperware kit she got about 1955 or so to make them. I'm suprised that they still make them! Although, back then, they didn't have Mickey Mouse heads on the end of the stick and different colored plastics - it was just a plain oval ring and the whole thing was made from "white" plastic.

When we lived in Florida Dad used to get gallon jugs of juice concentrates from a sidewalk juice stand vendor - Papaya, Pina Collada, Mango and Guava were my favorites.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 10, 2005)

Try watermelon pops, especially in the summertime - just whiz the watermelon, sans seeds, in the blender, pour into the molds - I use the Tupperware ones, and freeze.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 12, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> I don't want to use an artificial sweetener for my little guy, so what do you think i should use? a simple syrup, or corn syrup? ?


 Bucky, I've had success with using honey in homemade popsicles, but depending on the age of your son you may want to wait on that one, as honey is not advisible for infants


----------

